# [APPX] Xbox Dev Mode Companion



## xboxmod (Feb 18, 2017)

stream your Xbox One to a Windows 10 Mobile device. 

because the store trick to download this app seem to no work anymore ,
 here is the Xbox Dev Mode Companion appx. 





download link:https://1drv.ms/u/s!AvkkqxIrWgDxo6Au5YGEUseID29Zyw


----------



## AlejandroRosado (Feb 19, 2017)

The same app but for ps4, is it posible?


----------



## dxdy (Feb 19, 2017)

AlejandroRosado said:


> The same app but for ps4, is it posible?

Click to collapse




are you kidding???? not possible... is ludicrous to give support to rival game console...


----------



## AlejandroRosado (Feb 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> are you kidding???? not possible... is ludicrous to give support to rival game console...

Click to collapse



You've got reason, but things like these are killing our platform...
You can look as Microsoft make apps for Android and iOS.


----------



## dxdy (Feb 20, 2017)

XBOX console is different story


----------



## axlvice (Sep 16, 2017)

*can yoy put for cancel block screen*

Hi,I'm using this app, works fine. But the app need a option for staying always on (for don't block screen). My English is not very good, I hope toy can understand me. Good job with the app


----------



## keem_87 (Oct 9, 2017)

hi........how to use the Xbox one controller with the app in lumia outside home ???????


----------

